# Georgian chant



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.georgianchant.org/music/recordings.html

Great thing, good recordings on the site. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I had a fleeting obsession with this when I was 17. Great stuff. Currently it's regarded as one of the "Masterpieces of the Oral and Intangible Heritage of Humanity" by the UNESCO.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I think they should crank up the guitars a notch and add some drums and bass. Otherwise, the harmonies are spot on.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

very interesting sound

i was not much familiar with it

I have heard fuller and more austere sounds, like byzantine music 

or gregorian chants


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Offertorium: Benedictus sit*






Note from channel owner:



> The aim of the Graduale project is to record all of the chants contained in the current Graduale Romanum / Graduale Triplex - see http://gregoriana.sk/graduale/ for description.


----------

